# How many?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

.....people are registered and paid up with the TTOC?

Genuine question i need to know the answer to before i go to Audi UK about the dashpod problem.

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I'm sure it's about 190 so far (as per the AGM at the weekend)


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

2676 members on the Forum


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

currently around the 200 mark and growing


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

As you're collecting details of ******** members who have had dashpod issues, not TTOC members, then the current number of members is 2676.
Unfortunatly since the hack and moving to 1.3.1 I can't tell you how many are actually active, but as of March 2003 (the last time I ran the stats) there are about 550 active members (those that log on in a week).


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Chaps. 

Kev, im collating as many 'figures' as possible to present to them, so its not just TT Forum members 'or' TTOC members. My next question was to be about how many active users, but you have answered it for me, Cheers.


----------

